# Sierra at Tahoe Big Air



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone elso go to Sierra at Tahoe for the jumps: YouTube - Big Air at Sierra at Tahoe

How late in the season does the snow last there?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

While I have yet to hit them Sierra does appear to have nice parks. When I am ready it is nice to know that Sierra has a good selection of progression parks for those that are not ready to go big. Sierra received about 2 inces last Fri/Sat and may it appears that they will get few more later this week.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

It snowed all day when I was there two days ago. Backside got a lot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

lol i dont get the whole "big air" in that video?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Looked at the vid again and it is not taken in one of Sierra's big parks. This vid was taken in their beginner progression park above their Easy Rider Express. It borders one of they green runs that is marked as "The Easy Way Down". But hey...you gotta start somewhere..right.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Right! : )


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Guilty as charged. Big air it was not. A beginner run it was.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

frankfidget said:


> Guilty as charged. Big air it was not. A beginner run it was.


Says yoda. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

that video was a joke right. honestly though the Alley at Sierra, when its groomed properly, is probaby the gnarliest set of booters in tahoe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

to answer frankfidgets question i dont remember the date but sierra closed a day after northstar last season


----------

